# New Ford motor options



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

I heard the F250 has a 6.2 option and it's getting 17-18 MPG for a 4x4. If that's so, I want one. I have always like the 3/4 body but dont need a diesel even though I have wanted one for a long time. I just cant pull the trigger since I dont pull anything and dont wanna spend the $3.00 or more a gallon for fuel. I drive every day and around 18-20K miles a year. I have been a Chev man for awhile and do like those as well but if I had to pick one of the two, I'd lean towards best MPG. Any news on the new motors Ford has. 1/2 or 3/4 ton pickups.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Best MPG right now looks like Fords new 3.7l v6. 21 MPG, real world #'s. But then you have to live with "only" 300 hp...


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

Jerry-rigged said:


> Best MPG right now looks like Fords new 3.7l v6. 21 MPG, real world #'s. But then you have to live with "only" 300 hp...


 Thats pretty impressive 21mpg, and even though I wont be towing anything, I cant do a 6 banger in a full size truck. I have a Tacoma now with a 6.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

i think the new v6 is going to be twin turbo.....


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

Ford will have 2 new v6's 3.5l twin turbo and 3.7l non-turbo. The 3.5l will replace the 5.4 get ready. 6.2 will be in the F150 however limited production and high-end units with max trailor tow. I have raced both trucks and the 3.5l blew away the 6.2 in the quartermile.


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

oceanwaves08 said:


> 3.5l blew away the 6.2 in the quartermile.


With a twin turbo, that sounds nice and interesting. Wonder what the MPG will be like?


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

There will be 4 new motors for '11

Base - 3.7 v6 (truck mod of the new v6 in the mustang, 302hp (I think) in truck form)
Base V8 - 5.0 V8 (truck mod of the new 5.0 in the mustang, under 400hp in truck form)

3.5l v6 - eco-boost, twin turbo, DI. expect about 365hp, over 400ft/lb tq, and 300ft/lb's at 1700rpm

"big boy" 6.2l V8, +400hp.

the 3.5 is supposed to get better mileage, and tow more than the 5.0. 3.5 will have same tow rating as 6.2

I am very interested in a XLT crewcab with the 3.7. 300hp should do fine (I don't race) and hopefully it will get 19-20 mixed. But to get that I have to give up 4wd.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

I would seriously consider that 3.5L twin turbo before that 6.2. I heard they will supposed to be rated for 10,000# and get better than 25 mpg on the hwy. That's what i've been waiting for for years.


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

TheGoose said:


> I would seriously consider that 3.5L twin turbo before that 6.2. I heard they will supposed to be rated for 10,000# and get better than 25 mpg on the hwy. That's what i've been waiting for for years.


Well I thought I wanted a 6.2 till seeing this. Man those numbers sound like that's what I want. I nice ride (1/2 ton) with stellar mileage and could tow if need be. Are those out now, I might have to go drive one.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

TheGoose said:


> I would seriously consider that 3.5L twin turbo before that 6.2. I heard they will supposed to be rated for 10,000# and get better than 25 mpg on the hwy. That's what i've been waiting for for years.


I've been digging up every thing I can on the 3.5EB F150. When Ford first announced the motor they said they "hoped the mileage would beat the GMC 1500 hybrid" which gets 22 on the sticker. they still have not release real MPG for the 3.5, though. Worth noting, the same motor in the Taurus SHO is rated 17/25mpg. Same motor(detuned a bit) in a bigger, heavier, less aero truck? My guess is we will be lucky if the sticker show 20 hwy, with a real world mixed of about 17.

For me, I am going to try and wait on the motor. If it can beat the new 5.0 by 2-3 (real world), then I will probably get it in a 4wd 6'6 bed crew cab. Otherwise, I will downgrade to a 2wd ,5'6 bed XLT to get the 3.7.


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

FOUL HOOKED said:


> With a twin turbo, that sounds nice and interesting. Wonder what the MPG will be like?


We did some towing as well. It was setup with a trailor and cargo total weight 6500#'s. The average in the truck I was in was 19.6mpg. Also did the same route without a trailor and it was 23.7 inwhich I was driving for that turn.


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

oceanwaves08 said:


> We did some towing as well. It was setup with a trailor and cargo total weight 6500#'s. The average in the truck I was in was 19.6mpg. Also did the same route without a trailor and it was 23.7 inwhich I was driving for that turn.


Towing in a 3.5 you got 19.6 and w/o you got 23.7 was it a 2x4 or 4x4. I want a crew cab 4x4. Also how was the power. Would it go if you let into it?


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

FOUL HOOKED said:


> Towing in a 3.5 you got 19.6 and w/o you got 23.7 was it a 2x4 or 4x4. I want a crew cab 4x4. Also how was the power. Would it go if you let into it?


Smokey burn out all the way. When we did the towing and non-towing mpg test it was a 2wd. When I was racing them i was driving a 4x4 with 3.73 gears. If I was going to half-ton truck, I would without a doubt go with this setup.

The only drawback is the exhaust sound. It sounds like a typical V6, low-pitch dog. I sure this can be fixed with a nice set of Flowmasters.


----------



## DavidCorpusTX (Aug 11, 2005)

There is no replacement for displacement. I bet the 3.5 will be pretty nice once you get it spooled up, but I can definitely imagine longevity problems with a high revving small displacement gasser in a heavy truck.


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

DavidCorpusTX said:


> There is no replacement for displacement. I bet the 3.5 will be pretty nice once you get it spooled up, but I can definitely imagine longevity problems with a high revving small displacement gasser in a heavy truck.


Enjoy some of these test and then you decide.

http://www.fordvehicles.com/trucks/f150/experiencef150/?intcmp=fv-fv-a1b08c09d000477e00f00g05h07j11k09m2n0p20101118


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

oceanwaves08 said:


> Enjoy some of these test and then you decide.
> 
> http://www.fordvehicles.com/trucks/f150/experiencef150/?intcmp=fv-fv-a1b08c09d000477e00f00g05h07j11k09m2n0p20101118


Well makes a believer out of me. I cant wait to see them. They dont come out till early year 2011 right. Or 2011 models (maybe out now)?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Yep, heard nothing but good news on the twin turbo. And if you look at the tow ratings, it shares the highest ratings along with the 6.2.


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

They will be out in January but I think the eco-boost will be in March.


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

The turbo on this jewel is trick. It is watercooled and even after you run hard and shut the motor off it will continue to keep the water flowing around the turbo body to preserve the bearings from burning up.


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

Just spoke with a local dealer and the 3.5 Ecoboost wont be alvailable till March 2011. He attempted to sell me a 2010 4x4 with a 4.6 V6 which he says gets around 17MPG mix. Any thoughts on that. I have never had a 4x4 V6 but have had many Z71's with V8??? Now I dont know what way to lean. When you get hit with the new car bug, it really bites:headknock


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

It depends on what you need the truck for as in towing, offroading, or just to and from work. Also we have great deals on the 2010 and the 2011's will be at a premium when they come out with no rebates.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

The 4.6 is a V-8, same one used in the Mustangs.. Good motor, but would NOT want it in a F-150 - especially when towing. Seems to struggle a bit under load.


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

Hey that V6 Ford that FoulHooked was talking about won't get any better gas milage than a 2010 5.4. I recommend to go witht the power !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

If it matters to you, I have a 2010 F150 4x4 SuperCrew with the 5.4. 3.55 gears and 33X12.50 Terra Grapplers. Without a load on the highway I get 20.2mpg if I stay under 70mph. I have seen over 21mpg on a 300 mile trip when keeping the max speed at 62 the entire trip.

I average about 17 around town driving like a bluehair. If I drive it the way I like to, I get about 15.9.


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

SV_DuckBuster said:


> If it matters to you


It does, I am really looking. Your milage sounds pretty darn good. I want the 3.5 V6 but dont wanna wait untill March 2011 plus there wont be any rebates or deductions off sticker . So I might go ahead and get one now since they seem to be giving them away :rotfl:. I have found that I now drive alot slower unless I headed towards the water or country for a trip. But around town, I too drive slow, well slower anyways. I wonder if I got the lowest gears (what is it 3:10 or something like that) if I could see better then you in a 2010 4X4 5.4. I would hate to get the smallest motor available now 4.6 and it not be able to push the rig down the road after a couple years. As said above, I dont tow or haul anything other then the family and all their chit. Just need more room and 4x4 (because I want one again).


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

FOUL HOOKED said:


> It does, I am really looking. Your milage sounds pretty darn good. I want the 3.5 V6 but dont wanna wait untill March 2011 plus there wont be any rebates or deductions off sticker . So I might go ahead and get one now since they seem to be giving them away :rotfl:. I have found that I now drive alot slower unless I headed towards the water or country for a trip. But around town, I too drive slow, well slower anyways. I wonder if I got the lowest gears (what is it 3:10 or something like that) if I could see better then you in a 2010 4X4 5.4. I would hate to get the smallest motor available now 4.6 and it not be able to push the rig down the road after a couple years. As said above, I dont tow or haul anything other then the family and all their chit. Just need more room and 4x4 (because I want one again).


When you are ready to pull the trigger, go talk to Shawn Burns at Planet Ford. He's the GM there and a 2Cooler. His wife is also on 2Cool (Up4Mud). Great people and easy to deal with since Shawn won't give you the typical car salesman bs. I bought my truck from him and so have many other 2coolers. Give him a call. If he doesn't answer, leave a msg. He's really good about returning your call.

Shawn Burns
281-467-5254


----------

